# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ошибка формирование машиночитаемой формы   Ошибка при вызове метода Контекста (Prewi

## Master599

Ошибка формирование машиночитаемой формы
 Ошибка при вызове метода Контекста (PrewiewFile1C)

переустанавливается PDF417 3.2.4


1c 32 бита 8.3.15.1830   бух 3.0.75.93

формируем регламентированные отчет НДФЛ 3 за 2019 года
за 2018 года в этой же базе все окей и печать и формирование.

----------


## preature

Такая же ошибка на базах

1с 64 бита платформа 8.3.16.1030 бп 3.0.75.93

----------


## Fltr

> Такая же ошибка на базах
> 
> 1с 64 бита платформа 8.3.16.1030 бп 3.0.75.93


https://infostart.ru/public/869624/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sqvC/5JWhQfuoN

----------


## Master599

расширение для 32 бита не помогло

----------


## Fltr

> расширение для 32 бита не помогло


Для 32 бит оно и не нужно, тем более, что вы пишете, что в других отчетах все выводится. Делайте тестирование и исправление базы, очистку кэша.

----------


## preature

Пардон, забыл написать, что расширение уже стоит, причем была версия 1.0.3 поставил 1.0.4 тоже самое.

----------


## Fltr

> Такая же ошибка на базах
> 
> 1с 64 бита платформа 8.3.16.1030 бп 3.0.75.93


Вчера проверял на 
1с 64 бита платформа 8.3.15.1830 бп 3.0.75.93 расширение 1.04 - печатает декларации нормально

----------


## preature

какая операционная систетма?

----------


## Fltr

> какая операционная систетма?


Windows 10, база файловая

----------


## preature

> Windows 10, база файловая


выпустили патч, поставил и все заработало, 1с как обычно.

----------


## Fltr

> выпустили патч, поставил и все заработало, 1с как обычно.


Можно подробнее, что за патч?

----------

